# Looks like I've got a dock diver on my hands =D



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

AWESOME!!!! I loved the pics, Sam! How cool is it that Enzo enjoyed that so much (and you and Jeff did too!) That's just great!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That is great! Hope you get to continue Enzo's new hobby soon! I like the last pic, wet and tired!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Aw - Gorgeous pics and it looks like all the dogs had a ball<:

I wish I'd come too.


----------



## Kalena (Jul 31, 2010)

Well those pictures put a smile on my face. What fun for all! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Aawww, he looks like he has a great time and looked so proud of himself.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I am wondering if there is anything like that in the Boston area.


----------



## willows dad (Oct 3, 2009)

Great pics love the last one best thats one happy,sleepy,soggy doggy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome pictures, Congratulations on Enzo becoming a Docker Diver. That must have been a blast for him, he sure was one worn out boy afterwards.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How exciting Sam!!! Glad you got to meet Ann and Cathy! I so wish we had dock diving here!! GO ENZO!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos! We have Max's Mom (Ann) to thank, too, for getting us addicted to dock diving. I think she should get a commission from Ultimate Air Dogs, lol!
Looks like you had a blast. Hope to see you at an event some time!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I think we're going to do the Detroit River Days. Just trying to figure out how many splashes I should sign him up for and what times we should sign up for. I'm thinking Saturday, maybe 2 splashes...not sure though. All I know is that I LOVE seeing him get so excited about it. When other dogs were taking their turns, he was literally shaking and whining because he wanted to get back up there. So awesome!


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Enzo was such a pro! This will be such an exciting summer for you guys!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

You Da Man ENZ......:headbang2


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo is officially registered for 4 splashes at the Detroit River Days!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures of your boy in action. So glad he got to try dock diving. It is a lot of fun.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

That looks really cool! Enzo looks terrific! Looking forward to more pictures from your next event.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow...looked like great fun! The pics were great too!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

How great for you and Enzo! I wish Ike would find an interest in Dock Diving. He has the use of a low pier every week, yet he won't jump off it. The neighbors Labs are flying off their piers chasing tennis balls or bumpers and Ike watches them nervously, waiting for them to come back on land and play with him.  He's not a water pup.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's exactly what makes dock diving so much fun....how much the dogs LOVE it! Tito does the same, just vibrates and whines, he can't wait to get another turn.




Enzos_Mom said:


> I think we're going to do the Detroit River Days. Just trying to figure out how many splashes I should sign him up for and what times we should sign up for. I'm thinking Saturday, maybe 2 splashes...not sure though. All I know is that I LOVE seeing him get so excited about it. When other dogs were taking their turns, he was literally shaking and whining because he wanted to get back up there. So awesome!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

So tell us more about this. Is it some kind of traveling show--or is it like a dog park?


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Ultimate Air Dogs has events all over the place. There may be others but this is the one that I know of.

http://ultimateairdogs.net/


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Dock Dogs is the other one. Welcome to - DockDogs.com


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

That's so awesome. He really does look like a pro out there!!

How fun for everyone =)


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Way to go Enzo! All of the pictures made me smile. Enzo looks sooooo happy 
Looking forward to more when you go again.
Carol


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures. Well done Enzo  That is fun.
Here in Holland we don't have dock diving. I think Paco would love it.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

awesome!!!!! Way to go Enzo!! I'm very envious of his 9 foot jump - that's over 3 times better than Molson's PB of 2 feet, 10"! 

We hope to get Molson out to another event sometime this year, hopefully he will be inspired by Enzo! Good luck in his upcoming meets!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Dock Dogs is a national chain of competitions. They have 'more strict' rules than the other organizations, and they really only recognize the BIG jumping dog. I like Dock Dogs, I am not bashing them, but they don't usually have division finals, or at least at the events I went to. Only the top big jumpers got to finals. 

Splash Dogs is primarily a West Coast organization. They are super nice people. They have come to MI a couple times and I have met them here. They borrowed a pool from Milt for their MI jumps. 

Ultimate Air Dogs is based out of MI. It was founded by former Detroit Tiger pitcher ('84 World Series) Milt Wilcox. They ENCOURAGE the non jumping dog, and they want to be sure all have fun. UAD has events primarily around the mid west and east coast. I KNOW they have had events in Indianapolis. You just have to watch their events calendar. 

UAD is the only venue that allows two people on the dog. They allow a holder for the dog. They also have qualifying events for the Purina Incredible Dog Challenge. I have gone to the most UAD events, but primarily they are the ones that come to my area. 

I wrote about our Sunday under the "Golden Retriever Games" section.


----------



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

I so want to do this with Riley! These are great pictures, and I love the second one, he looks so darn proud of himself.

I don't think there is any place near us where we can play...:gotme:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

SmileyRiley said:


> I don't think there is any place near us where we can play...:gotme:


Not sure where they play but check out Hudson Valley Dock Dogs. It is a regional club of Dock Dogs. They might be able to help you with areas too.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Good boy, Enzo!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok Sam, Once again you made it look like to much fun! There are going to be several dock dogs and Splash dog competitions in Colorado and one in Ponca, Ne. (Debles). I just might have to take Max. I bet he would love it. I don't understand how it works, but I want to try it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam*

Sam

You have every right to be VERY PROUD of Enzo the Dock Diver!

I love your pictures-Enzo is SO GORGEOUS and he looks like a "natural," in the water!!!


----------

